# Dual Monitor: Periodic Blank Screen Issue



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello all, 

Not sure weather this belongs in the Hardware or Windows 7 section but here goes. I'm having issues with running a dual monitor setup, in that it works fine some of the time but periodically one of the monitors' screen will be blank. This screen briefly flashes the display when turned on but then goes blank. I know it works as it always shows the boot screens, and as such it seems like it could be a driver or resolution issue. I've tried identifying the graphics card as:










and updating from the website but apparently to no avail. I also did an internet search which suggested unplugging and plugging it back in, but again to no avail. It's strange as sometimes it will work perfectly fine, whereas others it will remain blank. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, and I thank you in advance for your time. 

Kind regards.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Synchro,

If you switch the monitor cables on the graphic card, does the problem appear on the other screen instead?


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the swift response. I can't switch cables as the problematic monitor uses DVI and the other monitor uses VGA. It's strange because even when I adjust the screen resolution settings: 








it flickers on for a moment before returning blank.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahh alright, was just trying to determine whether the port itself was causing the problem, no adapters laying around? 

Otherwise you could just unplug the main monitor and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

Unplugged the main one and the other was still blank. It's strange because other times both displays would work with an extended desktop for hours on end with no issues. It's a periodic problem that arises only on some occasions of booting the system up - which is why I thought it may be a resolution conflict.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright, what you should do is check the Eventlog on your computer during the time/date that this happens. 

Do you see any reoccuring errors?


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

What exactly should I be looking for in the event log (sorry, but I have little idea!)?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Under "System" and/or "Application", are there any posts with red marks to the side?

If you see alot of them, see if there are any with the same "Event ID" (The column to the right). 

If you're unsure on how to check for these things, you could export the events and upload them to me (Or PM me and i'll give you my email). So that I can have a look at it. 

Mark the log, choose "Actions" and "Save log file as".


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

PM'ed


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

It's not even showing the startup screens (on boot) now, and as such, appears to have ceased entirely...

EDIT: It still flickers the image on startup and when I turn the monitor itself off and on.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like you have an ATI card. If you right click on your desktop, there should be something called "Catalyst Control Center" right at the top of the list. This will take you to a more in-depth control panel with advanced settings. The problem could also lie in a clash between your GPU and screen refresh rate. It is risky to change your refresh rate other than the default configuration because it can harm your system. I recommend calling AMD support or your monitor's manufacturer. AMD has a great support staff and they will guide you through the steps necessary. Click here for the support numbers based on your area.


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have the option called 'Catalyst Control Center' unfortunately?

Also, I don't have an AMD as far as I'm aware....


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

According to your dxdiag screenshot, you do have an older x-series Radeon. "Radeon" is a brand of ATI and ATI is a brand of AMD. Since there is no Control Center either, I highly recommend calling the company. I am not sure if the number is toll free though.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

I've been looking through the eventlog you sent me and there is no faults related to this error. Seems like you're dealing with either a faulty graphiccard and/or monitor.


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

If it is indeed a faulty graphics card, can you recommend a reasonable (fairly cheap) replacement. I'm not too sure what I should be going for, i.e. it seems I have PCI slots as opposed to PCI-E?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Depends on what kind of pricerange you're up for. I'd recommend something between £ 100-150. I'd go for something like this, which is a PCI-E card:

Radeon HD 6850

If you can check what kind of motherboard you have we can establish what kind of card you need, or take a picture of it if you're unsure and post it here.


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll have a look into it. Though I've just tried booting up without the Samsung connected and the other screen still has no display. Is this just the monitor coming to the end of it's life and the backlight being knackered?

Is there anyway of telling weather it's the monitor or the graphics card...

Should I go ahead and call AMD anyway?

The screenshot a few posts previous lists my motherboard make as: ASUS p5gd1-fm


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

So yea you have a PCI-E connection, according to the manual (http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/boards/Motherboards/asus/P5GD1-FM/asus-P5GD1-FM.pdf)

Well if both of the screens are not working properly from either port, it's highly unlikely that both monitors broke down. Unfortunately this motherboard does not have a built in graphic card, you could've tried that otherwise.


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry, to clarify it's not both the screens. I tried unplugging the functioning Samsung screen (connected via VGA) and left the malfunctioning Digimate (Connected via DVI) plugged in to see if it would load when plugged in on it's own. It didn't. 

The reason I wanted to clarify if it is just a knackered Digimate monitor, and not a knackered graphics card, was because surely buying another screen would work out cheaper for myself then buying another graphics card.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Ahh alright, sorry about that. Ahh, well the only way then is to get an adapter for the other screen and put it in the non-functioning one, or borrow a monitor from someone


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

Just tried to plug in the Digimate (malfunctioning screen) via the VGA cable from the Samsung and it appeared to provoke no response. Must just be the screen dying then?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Samsung works on Port 1. Digimate does not work on Port 2 OR Port 1.

If I underestood you correctly and the above is correct, then yea your monitor is most likely at fault.


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

It appears to be so. 

I'll have to invest in another monitor then.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Unfortunately yea, sorry. Hope you'll find a cheap and nice monitor though!


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Ask some of your buddies to lend you their monitor and see if the problem persists. It would be a waste if you got another monitor and the problem lies somewhere else.


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

I will try to, but everyone close by only has their laptops! 

Surely it is the monitor at fault though, if it is not working: 

a) when plugged in alone
b) when plugged in via VGA
c) when plugged in via DVI


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

If it does end up being the monitor at fault, which of these would you recommend? Did a quick search on pricerunner and found these:

Samsung SyncMaster E2220
Philips 222EL2SB
Benq V2220

BenQ G2222HDL 
Philips 220E1SB


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Personally I've had alot of issues with my older BenQ's, don't know how they are nowadays. I've been going with Samsung displays for the last years and I've been really happy with the quality and imageperfomance of them. Try to find one that is appealing to you and with the resolution that you demand, its more of a personal preference


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

Went ahead and ordered the E2220, arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome, let us know how everything works out!


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

Monitor arrived yesterday, it's pretty nice....

However, everything worked fine yesterday. Samsung E2220 was connected via Dvi cable and the original Samsung 920NW was connected via VGA. 

When I turned it on today, the Samsung E2220 screen went blank. It flashes digital, analog for a while and then comes up with: 

"Check Signal Cable. Analog" 

It seems as if it should be detecting Digital, but instead it's suggesting Analog. Any ideas?


----------



## Synchro (Oct 27, 2010)

I now uninstalled the driver file SMEX2220 from samsung's download centre that I had installed yesterday, and it booted up and recognised that it was digital and loaded correctly with both screen's functioning again. 

What the hell is going on!?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe there was a conflict with your graphicscard driver and the Samsung driver? I've never bothered with "manufacturer drivers" for Monitors to be honest. Just go with the normal graphicsdriver and It should work fine.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Update:

Still having some issues here. I've done a fresh install of Windows 7, and it works fine although sometimes when I power the PC up, the new Samsung E2220 will flash from Digital to Analogue signal and then turn off. 

It's temperamental, and I highly suspect it's due to not having catalyst control centre installed, or having the option to be able to install it (tried version 10.2 too). It's usually after I've just powered the PC on, and if I adjust to show display only on desktop 2 for a short while and then switch back to extend these displays, it works.


----------

